# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Koude kuiten

## Mills

De laatste maanden heb veel last van koude kuiten gedurenebde de hele dag en weet niet wat de oorzaak kan zijn, is er iets dat ik kan doen om van de pijn
af te gaan?!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mills,

Wat bedoel je precies met koude kuiten? Je zegt zelf er pijn bij te hebben, is dit een soort van kramp in je kuiten pijn? Of een andere pijn? Heb je er zelf al iets tegen geprobeerd?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mills,

Ben je hiervoor al naar de huisarts geweest?
In dit topic http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1793 staat ook iets over koude onderbenen, misschien dat je daar herkenning vind?
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

